# Pademelon and Kowari



## Xinibee (Dec 8, 2008)

Does anyone know anyone who breeds Pademelon's and Kowari's as i have been google searching for breeders with no luck. Why is there this lack of Mammal breeders.


----------



## Specks (Dec 8, 2008)

what are they? lol


----------



## LullabyLizard (Dec 8, 2008)

Aww they are so cute!! I didn't know you could keep them as pets


----------



## falconboy (Dec 8, 2008)

LullabyLizard said:


> Aww they are so cute!! I didn't know you could keep them as pets



Not in NSW you can't.


----------



## Xinibee (Dec 8, 2008)

Here in victoria we can keep both but i cant find anyone who breeds them


----------



## Specks (Dec 8, 2008)

oh i googled them i know what paddeymelons are and there cute but im not that keen on the other one


----------



## mckellar007 (Dec 8, 2008)

im not sure, but roy pails comes up with marsupials from time to time, you could ask there, and get onto a marsupial forum and ask, i did and it really opened my eyes to how many people there are that love our native furry aussie wildlife!! (if you cant find one i can reccomend one)


----------



## James_Scott (Dec 8, 2008)

*In Victoria you can contact the Marsupial society*

http://mc2.vicnet.net.au/home/msov/web/indexfront.html

I think Amber still runs it. They will be able to help you out I'm sure


----------



## herptrader (Dec 8, 2008)

Marsupials come up on the Herp Trader from time to time.....

Marsupials that can be kept in Victoria.

(Not to rub it in or anything:lol

Common names:

Common Brushtail Possum
Common Ringtail Possum
Common Wombat
Fat-tailed Dunnart
Kowari
Mitchell’s Hopping Mice
Red-legged Pademelon
Red-Necked Pademelon
Red-Necked Wallaby
Rufous Bettong
Sugar Glider
Swamp Wallaby
Tammar Wallaby
Tasmanian Bettong
Tasmanian Pademelon
Brush-tailed Bettong
Common Wallaroo (Euro)
Eastern Grey Kangaroo
Kangaroo Island Kangaroo
Red Kangaroo
Western Grey Kangaroo

Scientific names:

Trichosurus vulpecula
Pseudocheirus peregrinus
Vombatus ursinus
Sminthopsis crassicaudata
Dasyuriodes byrnei
Notomys mitchelli
Thylogale stigmatica
Thylogale thetis
Macropus rufogriseus
Aepyprymnus rufuescens
Petaurus breviceps
Wallabia bicolor
Macropus eugenii
Bettongia gaimardi
Thylogale billardierii
Bettongia pencillata
Macropus robustus
Macropus giganteus
Macropus fuliginosus fuliginosus
Macropus rufus
Macropus fuliginosus


----------



## Xinibee (Dec 8, 2008)

mckellar007 said:


> im not sure, but roy pails comes up with marsupials from time to time, you could ask there, and get onto a marsupial forum and ask, i did and it really opened my eyes to how many people there are that love our native furry aussie wildlife!! (if you cant find one i can reccomend one)




who or what is roy pails?


----------



## Xinibee (Dec 9, 2008)

How About zoo's or nature park do they sell off some extra stock. I read a previous post about giving off stock but that was for snakes and giving. So just wondering.


----------



## herptrader (Dec 9, 2008)

Pailsy is one of the old fossils of Aussie herpetology. An APS group a couple of years back did a tour of his facilities in Ballarat which was quite mind blowing. He is not a sponsor here so I won't put up a link but if you google away you are sure to find him.



Xinibee said:


> How About zoo's or nature park do they sell off some extra stock. I read a previous post about giving off stock but that was for snakes and giving. So just wondering.



The short answer is yes but you have to wait months or even years. What they have available is quite limited and while typically reasonably priced - not cheap.

You are better off putting up an ad on the Herp Trader or joining one of the marsupial sites and putting a wanted ad up there.


----------



## ambah (Dec 9, 2008)

herptrader said:


> (Not to rub it in or anything:lol


 

sure sure :lol:


----------



## Xinibee (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes he does have a few marsupials thanks for your help ill be soon begging my parents to hopefully get one for me


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 11, 2008)

I used to do volunteer work at a local animal sanctuary. They used to breed animals there and im sure if u were to enquire about obtaining a couple they could either pass on some surplus or point you in the right direction? good luck with the hunt.


----------



## Xinibee (Dec 11, 2008)

The Marsupial society of victoria says the recomended area to house a pademelon is 300Sq m im just wondering if u could house em in smaller ones because i think iv seen a whole group housed in a smaller enclosure in a nature park like place. and it dosnt say the recomeneded flow space for a kowari. and just wondering if anyone knew 

http://mc2.vicnet.net.au/home/msov/esizes.pdf


----------



## horsesrule (Dec 11, 2008)

Xinibee said:


> Does anyone know anyone who breeds Pademelon's and Kowari's as i have been google searching for breeders with no luck. Why is there this lack of Mammal breeders.


 

I agree there seems to be a massive lack of marsupial breeders.

Not good for the hobby.


----------



## horsesrule (Dec 11, 2008)

Xinibee said:


> who or what is roy pails?


 

No comment


----------



## Xinibee (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes, hopefully when i start breeding it the captive population might increase by the slightest bit and then id hope for others to do the same and one day we might have a large captive populations


----------



## amazonian (Dec 11, 2008)

> * Xinibee:*
> _who or what is roy pails?_
> 
> *horsesrule:* No comment


 
For once :lol:


----------



## horsesrule (Dec 11, 2008)

Didnt want to break forum rules lol


----------



## dottyback (Dec 12, 2008)

You will find it near impossible finding Kowari's, usually with marsupials South Australia is the place to find them.


----------



## Xinibee (Dec 12, 2008)

I know i havnt seen any . what would i expect to pay if i saw one?


----------



## Xinibee (Dec 19, 2008)

http://www.parliament.vic.gov.au/enrc/inquiries/old/enrc/unff/report/util6-05.htm

its an old article but it says at the bottom that excess stock is being sold from royal melbourne zoo and heasvile snatuary. does this happen now?


----------

